# Anyone heard of Marlon boats?



## Tallpine (Sep 8, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has any experience or opinions on these boats. I am interested in the SP14 Jon. It has a 63" beam and 55" bottom width and all welded seams. A local dealer has the SP14 advertised for 2100.00.
https://www.marlonproducts.com/jon-boat-models.asp?Category=1


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Not excited about it. For that I would want allweld. Also like how max weight just sais "lbs". High attention to detail there. Hope it doesnt carry over to production


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2014)

Never heard of them before, but they look nice and wide. Keep us posted if you buy one.


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365792#p365792 said:


> Dark3 » 08 Sep 2014 06:38 pm[/url]"]Not excited about it. For that I would want allweld. Also like how max weight just sais "lbs". High attention to detail there. Hope it doesnt carry over to production



I noticed that myself. I am hoping that they are "boat guys" and not "computer/internet guys". :lol:


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 9, 2014)

i have seen their larger fiberglass boats. seen them, dont know anyone who has one. from what i remember they looked alright.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Sep 9, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365792#p365792 said:


> Dark3 » Yesterday, 16:38[/url]"]Not excited about it. For that I would want allweld. Also like how max weight just sais "lbs". High attention to detail there. Hope it doesnt carry over to production



I'm pretty sure they are made in Canada. Lucky it doesn't say Kg.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 9, 2014)

I was checking out at their trailers. I like the articulable dual wheel set up. It wouldn't be hard to copy it.


----------



## Tallpine (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes they are made in Canada. I read on another site that their capacity standards are based on Canada Transport so they do read slightly different than US. I haven't made the drive to look at one yet. Maybe towards the end of the week. From what I can see looking at photos the only parts that are rivited in are the seats.


----------



## Scott1298 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes, made in Canada. The 10' jons are quite popular with fly fisherman in BC, very light and stable.


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365838#p365838 said:


> lovedr79 » 09 Sep 2014, 07:06[/url]"]i have seen their larger fiberglass boats. seen them, dont know anyone who has one. from what i remember they looked alright.



Was thinking I had seen one of their fiberglass boats. The 10' Jon looks pretty cool.


----------



## Scott1298 (Sep 18, 2014)

I thought about it after my post; 100's of 1048 Marlon Jons are sold every year by the dealers, but they seam to only sell the conventional brand names for anything bigger. Pay close attention to the guage of the aluminum, I think the concern of everyone is that a bigger boat needs more structural strength. That being said, I balanced the 10' by the seat on my shoulders this evening and carried it to the truck to load myself (like portaging a canoe), and when I get out on the water tomorrow I'll love the extra room and stability...That is why they sell.


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info :beer:

IF you could grab some video of you using it, that would be huge. :lol:


----------



## Scott1298 (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's a video of the Marlon 12' jon in action that has been on their website for years; I'll try to get some footage this weekend but mine won't be as exciting as I am not set up for speed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMY8nTozraM#t=60


----------



## Scott1298 (Sep 21, 2014)

Here's a walk through etc. I pulled the GPS out of my pocket after filming, we topped out at 5 mph. Not a lot of fish to show on this trip. :roll: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wdPS20WNJk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lyz4-6hd-g0&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-XEw18SJjE&feature=youtu.be


----------

